# dandruff after bathing



## spicyvizsla

i have noticed that after we bathe our 7 month old female V that she seems to have dandruff. it only last for a day or two then is gone. i use a baby shampoo (the tear free kind). i chose it not only because it's tear free but because i figured it was quite possibly the most sensitive of all shampoos. i don't bathe her often because..honestly, she doesn't need it. but when i do bathe her, like i said she looks like she has snowflakes all over her for a day. any suggestions on what might be causing this and what i can do to put a stop to it?

thanks! ;D


----------



## tbone13

do you brush her before you give her a bath?


----------



## spicyvizsla

yes, i do brush her before and after bathing (of course..after she's dry). and the dandruff looking stuff still stays for at least a day and at maximum 2 days. i don't know if her skin is already too dry and when i bathe her, it's just drying it out even more..or what!? ???


----------



## abbyone

Hi, We are new Vizsla owners, Abby is our six month olds name. We have done a bit of reading and from what I have read, theysay that the breed is very clean...they only need to be bathed about six times a year. Vizsla's keep themselves very clean. We have never seen the flakes, but read that sometimes they get dry skin, best to check with the vet. Enjoy your puppy and remember lots of love and discipline with a firm but gentle hand.


----------

